# Blank Sublimation Products



## CaulkinsGraphics (Jun 12, 2007)

I am looking for a different vendor for my sublimation blanks, so I thought I would ask here. I am currently using Conde.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

CaulkinsGraphics said:


> I am looking for a different vendor for my sublimation blanks, so I thought I would ask here. I am currently using Conde.


Coastal sells blanks.....

Sublimation Blanks - Unisub, Orca Mugs and more.

Best Blanks......

Sublimation Supplies - Sublimation Blanks & Sublimation Materials: 1,000's IN STOCK!

Johnson Plastics also.....

Johnson Plastics:*Sublimation

There are many others.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

Jon pretty much nailed the top suppliers for sublimation blanks. Ryonet also carries some blanks: Sublimation Blanks, Sublimatable Blank, Sublimation Products

If I may ask why are you not pleased with Conde? We've been doing business with them for a while and we haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## Double Tees (Jan 1, 2010)

Conde will match prices also


----------



## etc622 (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you do the sublimation yourself - or do you use another vendor? I am looking for a large/wide format sublimation vendor - please help!!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

CaulkinsGraphics said:


> I am looking for a different vendor for my sublimation blanks, so I thought I would ask here. I am currently using Conde.


What area are you in? The heavier blanks like tiles and mugs you have to consider shipping. So having a supplier as near to you as possible saves you money.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I love my conde, then johnson. good luck uncletee


----------



## etc622 (Mar 24, 2011)

I am looking for a company that does large format sublimation such as shower curtains, fleece blankets, towels, duvet covers, etc..
If you know of any please help me.. I know it can be done - because I've bought one - I am looking to offer this service in my store. thanks


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

etc622 said:


> I am looking for a company that does large format sublimation such as shower curtains, fleece blankets, towels, duvet covers, etc..
> If you know of any please help me.. I know it can be done - because I've bought one - I am looking to offer this service in my store. thanks


You are hijacking someone elses post. I would suggest that you start a new post if you have a different question. Since this is a T shirt and Apparel forum, there are probably not many shower curtain members.


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

conde and Joto here


----------



## etc622 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well - I did create a new post - and got no replies.. I just thought that since this post was about ssublimation and blank products, someone could help me with my question - thanks for your non-helpful reply....


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, I might as well add a new one. Coast Graphic Supply in Ca. I haven't ever used them but they are sending me some samples of their sublimation fabric transfer paper for Black shirts. Their web site is a little confusing but it looks like they have been around for awhile and they carry a large inventory. Conde has been a good vendor for us so why change but it is always good to know who is out there.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

etc622 said:


> Well - I did create a new post - and got no replies.. I just thought that since this post was about ssublimation and blank products, someone could help me with my question - thanks for your non-helpful reply....


Yes, I am aware that you created a post about this at one time, I remember it. That is why I did mention that this is mostly an Apparel forum although not exclusively apparel it may be the reason you received no replies. I was trying to explain the "no replies" in a nice way. I see that you are a newbie so I was just trying to point out that as a courtesy to others one should not hijack a post. This post is not about blanks, it's about suppliers other than Conde, that was his specific question. We don't even know what kind of blanks he is looking for but we do know what Conde carries so the assumption would be a supplier that carries the same blanks.
I meant my comments to be helpful and not rude but your reply was rude which also is not in keeping within the rules. As far as not being helpful, think about it, you have posted 3 times in this post and not one post was helpful to the original poster. Not wanting to hijack this post with any more off the subject comments I don't plan to reply to any more responses other than to say good luck in your search.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

etc622 said:


> I am looking for a company that does large format sublimation such as shower curtains, fleece blankets, towels, duvet covers, etc..
> If you know of any please help me.. I know it can be done - because I've bought one - I am looking to offer this service in my store. thanks


I could be wrong, but I think Conde can help you with large format dye-sub printing. Don't know about shower curtains, though. 
Otherwise, since Conde sell blank throw blankets for sublimation - they would know a few peolple who print on them.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Conde also sells rolls of fabric for sublimation....you could literally make anything out of it. 
And they do large format dye-sub printing. No idea what it costs, though.


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

I can help with you wide format sublimation.
Please let me know if I can help at eagleact[USER=72398]@century[/USER]tel.net.

Thanks.

Brent


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Texasjack49 do have any more information on the dark sublimation paper?
Thanks.
Brent


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

eagleact said:


> Texasjack49 do have any more information on the dark sublimation paper?
> Thanks.
> Brent


Sorry, but I am out of town on business until Labor day and I haven't checked with my wife to see if the sample paper arrived yet. She has a 6 color black shirt order coming up for 20 shirts so I want her to test it as soon as possible but I suspect it will be a week or two before she makes a shirt. I will post a photo or report results as soon as we get a shirt made. 
Thanks


----------



## NovaPrintInc (Apr 25, 2014)

Nova Print offers sublimation expertise. Visit us at Dye Sub. Limitless. - Home or call at 800-819-7544.


----------



## Serenak (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi currently switched to using fulfillment companies so i can handle larger volume. I have a bunch of blanks products that I am no longer needing. anyone interested please e-mail me and Ill give you prices! Im really trying to get rid of everything!

i have:
can koozies (tall and short)
animal puzzles (9.5x7.5)
wall clocks
mouse pads 8x9 & 8x8
steel dry erase boards 10x8
LOTS of phone cases for iphone 4 & 5 and Galaxy S3 & 4

e-mail me for any questions and to get pricing!
[email protected]


----------

